# question about downloading from filetrip



## 1Player (Aug 24, 2010)

okay, I tried a few time to download the new version of game.config.txt from filetrip, but the file keeps on opening
I don't get a download page or that normal "If your download doesn't start within the next 3 seconds, click here to start it manually" page

is something wrong?, it's only happening with game_config.txt v1.2

anyone know if I can just copy and paste to notepad??


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you tried clicking the "CLICK HERE"?

You may have to wait a bit, it's a bit slow to register.


----------



## 1Player (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't even get that chance to "click here", the file opens right away


----------



## Issac (Aug 24, 2010)

Hm... you click on the link and it opens as a text-file instead of downloading, right?

Well it's just copy and paste into a notepad file


----------



## 1Player (Aug 24, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Hm... you click on the link and it opens as a text-file instead of downloading, right?
> 
> Well it's just copy and paste into a notepad file




yep, so copy and paste to notepad works?


----------



## macgeek417 (Aug 24, 2010)

When it opens, press Ctrl+S


----------



## 1Player (Aug 24, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> When it opens, press Ctrl+S




just tried it and nothing happened.

it's just this file, for some reason..anyone knows why??
I tried different files, skins, plugins and it works fine


----------



## mAlvarado (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you using firefox?

I don't remember if its firefox that have this, but when you download a file type for the first time appears a box asking you what you wanna do, [open] [save] or [cancel], and at the bottom of the dialog box appears a checkbox with something like [remember this action on the future]

I guess you left checked the checkbox, so every time you download a .txt it will be downloaded to the tmp folder and then opened with notepad, instead of show the dialog box letting you select a folder to save the file

so which browser are you using? it's just to find how to solve this issue


----------



## 1Player (Aug 24, 2010)

no firefox for me
it it only does this on this file.... game_config.txt  v1.2

I can download game_config.txt  v1.1, and other files with no problems


----------



## mAlvarado (Aug 24, 2010)

...mmm...
can you post the exact filename of both files?

I guess it's something on the file name


----------



## 1Player (Aug 24, 2010)

here
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12630

plz, try it and see if it's just me that is having this issue


----------



## Issac (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, just copy to notepad works fine!

It is because it's a txt file, and those can be opened and read inside the web browser easily, so sometimes it defaults to that mode.  Skins and plugins don't since they're usually zip-files. 
It's like when you click on a link to an image: It shows the image, not downloads it (most of the time)

But yeah, I say it again: COPY AND PASTE WORKS!


----------



## mAlvarado (Aug 24, 2010)

ok, so now I know what you are referring, it's nothing wrong on your machine or browser, the link is coded to load the content of the file in the frame that shows the advertise of shoptemp.com

you will have to copy paste the content frame on another file, there is nothing else to do, sorry, but is the code of the link


----------



## 1Player (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks Issac and mAlvarado
I'll just copy and paste...


----------



## Costello (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the report, thats actually a bug.
the file is meant to be downloaded, not displayed in the browser.
i'll see what i can do to fix it when i have time


----------



## Masked Ranger (Aug 26, 2010)

As of this posting, still not being able to d/l the file.  It pops up as a text file.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 3, 2010)

it's 9/3 and it's still not fix


----------



## Costello (Sep 10, 2010)

took me a while (because i forgot about it) but i fixed it.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks costello

*Posts merged*

thanks costello


----------

